# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  Beber agua embotellada no reduce la exposición a los contaminantes

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Vie, 18 mar, 2011

Calidad del Agua, Destacados
La gente con nivel socio-económico medio-alto o mayores niveles de escolaridad que beben agua embotellada en lugar de agua del grifo también está expuesta a los contaminantes del agua potable.

Esta conclusión es fruto del proyecto EPICURO, liderado por investigadores del Centro de Investigación en Epidemiología Ambiental (CREAL) y que forma parte de un estudio nacional del cáncer de vejiga.

De hecho, tras preguntar a 1.300 personas, los investigadores concluyeron que toda la población sufre alguna exposición a los trihalometanos (THM), productos químicos formados en agua tratada con cloro. Estos THMs son factores de riesgo del cáncer de vejiga, se encuentran en el agua potable y pueden ser ingeridos, absorbidos por la piel o inhalados en baños, duchas y/o piscinas públicas.

La razón es simple: las personas con un nivel socioeconómico más alto, a pesar de reducir su exposición a los contaminantes del agua al beberla embotellada, se duchan durante más tiempo, se bañan más frecuentemente y van más a las piscinas que las personas con un nivel socioeconómico bajo.

Gemma Castaño-Vinyals, investigadora del CREAL y directora del estudio, afirma que el riesgo de padecer cáncer de vejiga por contacto únicamente con estos contaminantes es pequeño, únicamente es otro factor de riesgo. De hecho, esta investigadora añade que los resultados de este estudio puede ayudarnos a entender los patrones de uso del agua en el contexto de elaborar pautas para la mejora de la salud pública y para prevenir el cáncer.

Referencia bibliográfca:

Gemma Castaño-Vinyals, Kenneth P Cantor, Cristina M Villanueva, Adonina Tardon, Reina Garcia-Closas, Consol Serra, Alfredo Carrato, Núria Malats, Nathaniel Rothman, Debra Silverman and Manolis Kogevinas. Socioeconomic status and exposure to disinfection by-products in drinking water in Spain. Environmental Health, marzo 2011.doi:10.1186/1476-069X-10-18

Fuente: Centro de Investigación en Epidemiología Ambiental

----------


## Luján

Pues nada.

Si ya decía yo que eso de ducharse era malo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Ya no sabemos que es peor, si ducharse o dejar que emane libremente el olor natural tras un intenso dia de trabajo y sudor  :Embarrassment:

----------


## AlbertoM

La legislación de aguas de consumo (R.D. 140/2003) tiene prácticamente los mismos parámetros y los mismos límites que la legislación de aguas envasadas

----------


## Calima

> La legislación de aguas de consumo (R.D. 140/2003) tiene prácticamente los mismos parámetros y los mismos límites que la legislación de aguas envasadas


Hola a todos:
Ciertamente lo dicho por AlbertoM es cierto.
Creo recordar que en las aguas embotelladas las exigencias de control bacteriológico son más estrictas. Se exige la ausencia de pseudomonas auruginosa en 250 ml de muestra, cosa que no se exige en las de grifo, en las que por el contrario se exige la presencia de desinfectantes adecuados en el grifo del consumidor.

Por cierto el Canal debe estar a punto de embotellar agua si se cumplen los plazos indicados en esta noticia:
http://www.cyii.es/cyii.es/contenido...noticia_es.pdf
La nota indica de que se procederá a derribar la antigua embolsadora de Colmenar, para construir sobre su solar un nuevo edificio dedicado a embotelladora. Si es así habrá un periodo en que no podrán distribuir ni bolsas, ni botellas. Espero que sea un malentendido de los servicios de prensa del Canal.

Saludos.

----------

